# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  First timer Need Advice

## alibache

I'm 36, 5"10 200lbs. Recently dropped 30 lbs by diet and looking to drop another 10 lbs along with cardio. 

Looking to get into either cross-fit or doing weights 4-5 days per week. I have access to HGH, Test and Deca .

Any recommendations on which to do first? My gut tells me to not use all three at once.

Any pros feedback would be appreciated.

----------


## Buster Brown

> I'm 36, 5"10 200lbs. Recently dropped 30 lbs by diet and looking to drop another 10 lbs along with cardio.
> 
> Looking to get into either cross-fit or doing weights 4-5 days per week. I have access to HGH, Test and Deca .
> 
> Any recommendations on which to do first? My gut tells me to not use all three at once.
> 
> Any pros feedback would be appreciated.


Tes only for your first cycle. Save the other compounds for later. I don't see the need for a cycle if you are doing cross-fit. What is your level of experience weight training?

----------


## alibache

Level of weight training is low. I know the basics but don't spend much time in the gym. I want to change that thought. So just do Tes and don't mix Deca at this time?

----------


## Buster Brown

> Level of weight training is low. I know the basics but don't spend much time in the gym. I want to change that thought. So just do Tes and don't mix Deca at this time?


You really need to build a solid base naturally before you get into cycling or you will be on a rollercoater ride and never happy. Get your diet AND training together before relying on pharmacology.

----------


## BG

Moved to correct forum for more replies.

----------

